# Pair of 26" wood clad rims and Goodyear tires



## Machine Age Victim (Oct 31, 2022)

A super rare set in great condition. See photos

Located in Florida, shipping $50 to contiguous US


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 31, 2022)

Excuse my lack of knowledge but what approximate year and bike would these be for?


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Oct 31, 2022)

flyingtaco said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge but what approximate year and bike would these be for?



I'm sure someone would know better than I would, but they would be 1920s and earlier, motobikes, ivers, Pierce, anything that wasn't 28" (700c).


----------



## flyingtaco (Nov 1, 2022)

$75


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Nov 1, 2022)

Ty, ND


----------



## Redphantom (Nov 5, 2022)

125


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Nov 6, 2022)

Popeonwheels said:


> 125



Ty, ND


----------

